# Any1 having trouble with Aertel with Sky Subscription?



## mo3art (5 May 2005)

Just a quick post, in the last 3 weeks I've lost my Aertel (teletext) and TV3's text service as well.  I've a Sky Subscription (digital), but I do have a set of rabbit ears upstairs and the text works fine on that feed.
Has anybody else noticed the problem and if so, any clues on how to fix it?


----------



## extopia (5 May 2005)

You can't get teletext from the output of the digital box.

[edit - yes you can. I was wrong, sorry... see post below]

Assuming you also receive an analogue signal on your TV (i.e. do you have a coax cable going into your TV from the wall (perhaps routed first through your VCR)? Tune your TV to the analogue RTE and check the teletext on that.


----------



## Unregistered (5 May 2005)

Hello

Thats stupid, we need to start giving Sky grief over this ... used to be able to get Aertel, Im sure I could get it for a while on my digibox (digital, full Sky TV package paid for & no antena pluged into the cable in socket, of the digibox) .... are you sure Sky have not just blocked it, to try and force us all to use their interactive (complete with all those telephone calls) ?


----------



## shanks1 (5 May 2005)

We can access Aertel on Chorus Digital


----------



## legend99 (5 May 2005)

I have Sky digital. No analogue reception whatsoever. I can view Aertel using teletext on my TV no worries. I will even confirm it for you tonight.


----------



## extopia (5 May 2005)

I stand corrected! Perhaps its an NTL digibox limitation then...


----------



## mo3art (5 May 2005)

Thanks guys,
Still no teletext & the nextdoor neighbour commented on the disruption to service as well.  Sounds like an excuse to spend 1/2 hour on the phone to Sky Customer service again.............


----------



## extopia (6 May 2005)

Just double checked and it seems I now CAN get teletext throught the NTL digibox. So disregard my earlier posts!

Pretty sure this was not available when the box was first installed. Might have happened in one of the subsequent (automatic) software upgrades.


----------



## Crunchie (6 May 2005)

extopia said:
			
		

> Just double checked and it seems I now CAN get teletext throught the NTL digibox. So disregard my earlier posts!
> 
> Pretty sure this was not available when the box was first installed. Might have happened in one of the subsequent (automatic) software upgrades.



You're right Exotopia. This is only a recent development with NTL. Chances are they gave you the same user manual that me that says text isn't available on the digital service. It only seems to be available on a few of the channels - RTE, UTV, BBC - but it's a lot more legible than the crappy signal on the analogue service


----------



## extopia (6 May 2005)

And much faster too! I haven't used teletext for years but might now.


----------



## Unregistered (6 May 2005)

any solution found to get it back on sky digital pls ?


----------



## Unregistered (7 May 2005)

checked it this very minute..perfect on RTE1 on Sky digital. 
First off, is your TV teletext enabled? Bear in mind that the RTE teletext is not as such part of the Sky signal, therefore, its your TV that is showing the text. Its not like the Sky 1 teletext where you have the pic in screen.
Second, are you using yoru TV remote to access the teletext. You're as well to do it this way to eliminate problem 1.
Finally, if you do use the Sky Digital remote, you have to remember to push the TV button before pushing text....


----------



## mo3art (7 May 2005)

Still not working for me, I have the box scarted into the telly with it set up on RGB.  To access the teletext, I normally either click "TV" on the Sky remote and then text or use the original television remote to access the text.
In both cases, the television is now giving me a little message saying no text available.
Just to clarify, this did work for me up until a number of weeks ago.  I've also checked and my subtitling service isn't set up at all.
If anyone has any other clues, it would be great.
Thanks


----------



## tallpaul (9 May 2005)

mo3art said:
			
		

> Still not working for me, I have the box scarted into the telly with it set up on RGB.  To access the teletext, I normally either click "TV" on the Sky remote and then text or use the original television remote to access the text.
> In both cases, the television is now giving me a little message saying no text available.
> Just to clarify, this did work for me up until a number of weeks ago.  I've also checked and my subtitling service isn't set up at all.
> If anyone has any other clues, it would be great.
> Thanks



This can be a common enough problem with Sky, especialy if you have a Grundig or Pace decoder. The simplest way to cure it is to unplug the decoder and TV for about fifteen seconds and then restart. You should then have teletext back. This works for me anyhow.  Know the guys over at boards.ie could give you the technical reaspn why teletext stops working.


----------



## mo3art (9 May 2005)

thanks tallpaul - will give it a go this evening.


----------



## mo3art (16 May 2005)

Sorry it took so long to go back TallPaul - I did restart it and it's all back to normal thank goodness!
Thanks everyone for your help.  I would be interested to see if we still had the same problem if we were hooked up to the phone line with the digibox but i am loath to connect the box to the phoneline.


----------



## tallpaul (18 May 2005)

mo3art said:
			
		

> Sorry it took so long to go back TallPaul - I did restart it and it's all back to normal thank goodness!
> Thanks everyone for your help.  I would be interested to see if we still had the same problem if we were hooked up to the phone line with the digibox but i am loath to connect the box to the phoneline.



Glad to hear it mo3art. However don't be surprised in another week or so that it is gone again. It happens to me all the time and usually when I want to see something quickly on Aertel!!! Just have to keep on plugging and unplugging the sky box...


----------

